# Las Vegas - somewhat employment related...



## 0theories (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi all, I was recently hired by a private ambulance service in Las Vegas with a start date in Dec. I'll be moving down mid November in order to get to know the city a little bit and jump through all the hoops necessary to get my NV license (paramedic). I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice on the following topics:

1. Tell me a little about the protocol test. We don't have anything like it here. Is it multiple choice? Mostly questions about procedures or locations or drug dosages, etc. (of course, nothing that would resemble cheating...)

2. This is probably most pertinent: where should I live? I don't really know anything about the city so I would love some tips on the different neighborhoods/areas: which to consider and which to avoid.

3. Is there anything else unique to the area that I should know that I don't even know I should ask about?

Thank you in advance for the help. This forum is a great help and I look forward to contributing more...


----------



## 0theories (Oct 20, 2016)

Sorry. Meant to post in employment!  Please move if possible...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 20, 2016)

0theories said:


> Sorry. Meant to post in employment!  Please move if possible...


Me thinks @SandpitMedic can help ya...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 23, 2016)

What's up?

Welcome. 

What agency will you be working for. There are 3 possibilities for 911 operations with 3 different headquarters. That will help me guide you on where to get a place.

The protocol test is a pain in the butt, but passable first round if you know them. They can be found under the SNHD EMS & Trauma website. Just google that and protocols. 

It is a multiple choice test. Know the drugs and dosages, in particular with pediatrics and when you need orders, know hospital capabilities, destination criteria, and specifics on trauma catchment areas. Those are the biggies. It's been several years since I took it, but those are the main issues people have. Just read through them a lot and you should be good.


----------



## 0theories (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! I have been thoroughly studying the protocols, but expect to get a better feel for hospital location and capabilities once I get down there and start looking around. I like the way the protocols are laid out in flow charts. Very different than here, especially with the scant info in the "formulary". But I'm taking lots of notes in the margins. This will also be my first full ALS job and full Medic job so there's that to add to the nerves 

I should be moving down mid-Nov with an early Dec start date, so that'll give me some time to familiarize myself with the geography. I'll be working for MedicWest in N Vegas around Cheyenne and I-15, but everything I read suggests N Vegas and NE Vegas are to be avoided. Henderson is pretty far and Summerlin is pretty expensive, so I'm not sure where that leaves me. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated  Thanks a lot for taking the time to respond!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok
Welcome to the team. (Gotta say, you're lucky to have gotten MedicWest, the best in LV to work for). Not hating on the others- just sayin'.


New to the area and new to ALS 911 operations is going to land you most _likely _working as an Advanced EMT on a 911 truck for a little while... Unless you're a super stud.
Many from out of state have too hard of a time tackling all at once the learning the lay of the land, the way we run operations and admin stuff, and adapting to the fast pace and call volume, and report writing. 90% end up working as an Advanced for 3-6 months, so that they can focus on everything except the Paramedic level stuff. 

However, you will get a 10 day 3rd rider Medic internship, and if you are dialed in 100% you can go strait to your own truck as the medic. 

You're going to want to look for a place near the centennial hills area, summerlin, or aliante. 
Mountains edge area is nice as well, but it's a bit of a commute, but we have some folks who live out that way. Henderson is okay, but also a commute and the pockets of good and bad run close. Ultimately it's up to you. When I first moved here I lived at Fort Apache and Sahara. There are several apartments and homes in that area for rent at decent prices in a good area. 

Stay out of the East or Central areas, and the southern 3/4 of North Las Vegas.


----------



## 0theories (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the location tips. Tell me more about this A-EMT thing... I specifically asked about it during my interview (after reading about it here in other threads) and the supervisor, rather curtly, told me they don't do that. They only hire paramedics as paramedics. So if that's no the case: Will I have to give up my paramedic license or retest for paramedic at a later time? Will I have to redo NR? Will I have to test for NR AEMT? How much worse is the pay (I'm already talking a pretty big cut to move down there...) Please tell me all you know about this process as the subject was avoided when I asked during the interview. This might actually work better for me and reduce the level of stress. I don't necessarily disagree with the methodology, just want to have all the information. Thank you.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 25, 2016)

No... You're still a medic. There's no additional testing. You just work in the capacity of an Advanced... Meaning, you don't do any ALS calls or medic things. You'll only tech and treat at the BLS and ILS levels. That's until you're good to go with all the admin, geography, charting, protocols, operations procedures, policies, etc...

The pay, I have no idea. I've never asked honestly. I'd venture to guess that when you accept your offer, at a given rate, it stays the same. Again, that's a guess.

Typically it lasts like 1-6 months depending on how lost you are. The quicker you are to pick things up and demonstrate that you know what's up, you'll be placed into the role of a paramedic. But you're never not a medic- certificate wise. It's just a company thing, where you aren't signed off to go outside the scope of an intermediate/advanced EMT.

It also depends on staffing needs at any given time. The fire depts are about to take a lot of our medics as their academies begin in the next few months. If there is a dire need for medics at MW, well... You know how supply and demand works. You may more likely get released to the streets as a full fledged medic after your 10 rides. Again, it's all about whether your preceptors think you can handle it. If you're bumbling all over the damn place, still green as can be on shift 6 or 7 or 8 or whatever- no one is going to put you on a truck alone as a medic.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 25, 2016)

Mods, can we move this thread to employment?


----------



## 0theories (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you Sandpit. You have significantly reduced my anxiety level concerning this entire process  

Next I want to pick your brain about remote/international work. But we can do that later and maybe in person, and perhaps over a beer.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 25, 2016)

0theories said:


> Sorry. Meant to post in employment!  Please move if possible...





SandpitMedic said:


> Mods, can we move this thread to employment?



Consider it done!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 25, 2016)

0theories said:


> Thank you Sandpit


You're welcome.


> in person, and perhaps over a beer.


Now you're speaking my language.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 25, 2016)

What's MW paying for medics these days? I'm at $21.50 an hour here in Tejas.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> What's MW paying for medics these days? I'm at $21.50 an hour here in Tejas.



How many hours a week is your base schedule? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 26, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> What's MW paying for medics these days? I'm at $21.50 an hour here in Tejas.



Well... Technically with daily OT I'm at that. 
What's you're schedule?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 26, 2016)

Your*


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 26, 2016)

48 hours a week, 24/72 scheduling.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> 48 hours a week, 24/72 scheduling.



You gross 58k a year starting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 26, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> You gross 58k a year starting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Like I said, the opportunity came and I jumped. Did I mention the employee free and 95% family health care, the 7% match and the copious OT?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Like I said, the opportunity came and I jumped. Did I mention the employee free and 95% family health care, the 7% match and the copious OT?



Meh, TCDRS with a 250% match is still better but that sounds like you've got a solid gig. Good for you man. 

My base is right around the same, little less but not much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufasa556 (Oct 29, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Ok
> Welcome to the team. (Gotta say, you're lucky to have gotten MedicWest, the best in LV to work for). Not hating on the others- just sayin'



Vegas has AMR, MedicWest, and now Community running 911. Since MW is owned by AMR and AMR also has operations in Vegas, why do you say MW is better over the three?

Vegas is on my short list of places I'd love to work. If I ever pulled the trigger on it, why one over the other?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 29, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> Since MW is owned by AMR...Vegas is on my short list of places I'd love to work. If I ever pulled the trigger on it, why one over the other?


Now does _AMR own_ MedicWest, or_ does their parent _company? I often hear people say AMR bought out such and such company and can't help but wonder that there would be a vast difference in them buying out/ taking over a company, versus their parent company doing so. Things such as culture, day--to-day operations, etc. I would imagine vary greatly not only by division, but by their oversight, or lack thereof.

When I was a newer paramedic, I also contemplated moving to Vegas for the experience and call volume, now?...not so much, lol.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 31, 2016)

Here's the rub. AMR and MedicWest Ambulance (MWA) are technically two different companies with two different tax IDs. They are owned by the same parent company- Envision (who I might add is about to merge with AmSurg to become the Skynet of the healthcare industry). 

However, there is one general manager that oversees both operations, although both AMR & MWA have an operations manager. They are also sharing managerial staff offices, management meetings, and they are both dispatched from the AMR communications center in the AMR building. There is an MWA HQ in North Las Vegas and an AMR HQ in Las Vegas. Recently, the shift has been on moving things slowly over to AMR (dispatch last summer, special events management, etc). (After, IMO, a bad stretch in the events world under AMR management, MWA lost a lot of business including some big ticket events- as of about a month ago they selected someone from MWA to re-take over the events division to save that ship).

National AMR human resources training and policies have been in place for about 6 or 7 years or so since Envision Healthcare purchased MWA (before my time). Many AMR local policies have slowly been being implemented into MWA operations. 

Now, the reason why they are two separate companies still, and why they have not merged completely is a two pronged answer. The company line is that MWA is an established name in the community. The real truth behind the matter is that Clark County and the Southern Nevada Health District have a law in place that says there can only be a maximum of three private ambulance providers that can obtain franchise agreements for the 911 system. So- by having two slots with AMR and MWA, that only leaves one slot (which was, as someone stated, recently filled by Community Ambulance out of Henderson, who recently got a small piece of southern Las Vegas, and a back up 911 contract for Henderson Fire. I can comment via PM on Community, but I will not comment on them in this public forum... I'll only say, choose wisely if you opt to apply in Vegas). If AMR were to completely absorb MWA it would leave a vacancy for another competitor which is the real reason they won't ever completely combine them. 

As to why MWA is better is just my personal opinion, and as I stated about Community Ambulance I'm not going to publicly comment on AMR by bashing them... I will say that in my opinion MWA is better. AMR frequently holds over crews, drops late calls, forced mandatory shifts on your days off, micromanages, and there are a lot of employee complaints about their management and the way they are treated. It's a very... "corporate" feel... Where as MWA is a smaller operation feel and has less of that "corporate" feel. Again, my opinion only based on 5 years in this system and knowing many folks. That said, historically AMR was a larger operation overall, but the companies have roughly the same number of employees as of now. 

To give you some perspective on the view of employees, when Community Ambulance won a slice of the 911 system (previously a small IFT outfit) they had a mass hiring. There was a mass exodus of AMR employees who fled AMR. I'd venture to say about 30-35 bounced out for Community Ambulance; it was intense at the time... Suddenly folks you knew for years in a white shirt were showing up in grey shirts at the ERs. Meanwhile, at MWA, I think we had 5 that went over to Community, of whom 3 returned after there first week at Community. 
Most MWA employees are happy here, and when they leave, it is for advancement (FD/PD/RN/school/etc) not for a same-same swap of private ambulance companies. 

That's pretty much it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 31, 2016)

Has Las Vegas Fire's transport services affected any dynamic yet, or is it still pretty much business as usual?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 31, 2016)

The pendulum swings man. At first it was an issue. LVFR came into the transport game in the City. NLVFD transports a few in their city (3 per day I think is the policy). Overall, not much has changed in day to day operations. Sure, some trucks were cut, but I never heard of any lay offs or anything. We're all still busy as hell.
As far as revenue and reimbursement goes I have no idea how it changed. AMR/MWA lost the downtown area as well as city areas of well insured demographics to LVFR (they left the low payer/low reimbursement areas to AMR...lol- officially the department denies, but it was in all the news and stuff, and it happened because the dudes on the ground were still running in the **** areas). Also, everything south of Tropicana Blvd went to Community Ambulance (except "The Strip" Las Vegas Blvd which is still AMR & MWA). So they lost some
calls surely, but like I said we all stayed busy.

Today, it's as if it never changed, except there are some ****ty motels and hotels that I'm happy I don't have to respond to anymore!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 31, 2016)

We have never stopped hiring either. If that says anything. A lot of people, myself included, go part time... Leaving a lot of full time slots available. MWA has never been at risk of lay offs that I can recall.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 31, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> The pendulum swings man. At first it was an issue. LVFR came into the transport game in the City. *NLVFD transports a few in their city (3 per day I think is the policy)*. Overall, not much has changed in day to day operations. Sure, some trucks were cut, but I never heard of any lay offs or anything. We're all still busy as hell.
> As far as revenue and reimbursement goes I have no idea how it changed. AMR/MWA lost the downtown area as well as city areas of well insured demographics to LVFR (they left the low payer/low reimbursement areas to AMR...lol- officially the department denies, but it was in all the news and stuff, and it happened because the dudes on the ground were still running in the **** areas). Also, everything south of Tropicana Blvd went to Community Ambulance (except "The Strip" Las Vegas Blvd which is still AMR & MWA). So they lost some
> calls surely, but like I said we all stayed busy.
> 
> Today, it's as if it never changed, except there are some ****ty motels and hotels that I'm happy I don't have to respond to anymore!


Can you expand on that a little? I am in backgrounds at NLVFD (Ok well so far all I've done is turn in a background packet and haven't heard anything back but I gather that's not entirely unusual either ha)....so does an NLV Engine+Rescue+AMR/MWA all show up to a call? (Not an entirely alien concept to me since I'm currently working for a private company here in CA that responds alongside FD engine+ALS rescue squad unit lol) or only the Engine plus whichever ambulance they decide to use?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 31, 2016)

PM inbound @Jim37F


----------



## JustinNV (Dec 6, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> What's up?
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> ...


I have a question, so i want to do 911 only no ift funny stuff so would my best bet be MedicWest??


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

JustinNV said:


> I have a question, so i want to do 911 only no ift funny stuff so would my best bet be MedicWest??


I'm pretty sure _all_ private/ for-profit companies will do transfers to supplement their income.

911 isn't all it's cracked up to be, but I hear ya.
Both these companies are of the aforementioned, and need to "keep the lights on" so to speak which is often supplemented via guaranteed payouts via IFT's through the patients that have billable insurance.


----------



## JustinNV (Dec 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm pretty sure _all_ private/ for-profit companies will do transfers to supplement their income.
> 
> 911 isn't all it's cracked up to be, but I hear ya.
> Both these companies are of the aforementioned, and need to "keep the lights on" so to speak which is often supplemented via guaranteed payouts via IFT's through the patients that have billable insurance.


So i could end up doing both 911 and ift basically? and thanks for the reply


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

JustinNV said:


> So i could end up doing both 911 and ift basically? and thanks for the reply


Yes. Even some 3rd service, and fire departments supplement their call volume/ income with IFT's. Some IFT patients are sicker than most "911" patients.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 6, 2016)

JustinNV said:


> So i could end up doing both 911 and ift basically? and thanks for the reply



You're a future EMT, therefore your options are limited. Most 911 systems in the nation either moved on, or are in the process of moving onto 911 ALS intercepts. If you end up working for a system with 1+1 crews, you'll see more emergency calls than transfers. If not, you'll run BLS transfers. Either way, as @VentMonkey pointed out, 911 is overrated; IFT calls, as a rule, give you a much better learning experience if you expect to advance your knowledge/education.


----------



## JustinNV (Dec 6, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> You're a future EMT, therefore your options are limited. Most 911 systems in the nation either moved on, or are in the process of moving onto 911 ALS intercepts. If you end up working for a system with 1+1 crews, you'll see more emergency calls than transfers. If not, you'll run BLS transfers. Either way, as @VentMonkey pointed out, 911 is overrated; IFT calls, as a rule, give you a much better learning experience if you expect to advance your knowledge/education.


Ok thanks that helps so hypothetically as a new emt or paramedic starting out i would be doing ift? then getting experience and time in and getting a 911 job??


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

As a new EMT' be happy with a steady paycheck.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 6, 2016)

JustinNV said:


> Ok thanks that helps so hypothetically as a new emt or paramedic starting out i would be doing ift? then getting experience and time in and getting a 911 job??



You should probably focus on getting through your EMT class first, then passing the NREMT and eventually landing a steady gig. Once you're in the pipeline, most of the things you're asking about will become obvious.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh, to be new again...


----------



## RocketMedic (May 22, 2017)

Cypress creek is all 911.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 22, 2017)

TBCH, as the years pass "all 911" has less and less appeal to me on the whole.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> TBCH, as the years pass "all 911" has less and less appeal to me on the whole.



A mix of 911 and CCT works for me. BLS IFT to dialysis and Doctor's offices would be a quick exit for me.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 22, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> A mix of 911 and CCT works for me.


Agreed. An "all 911" system sounds like a sure fire way for your critical thinking skills to--more often than not--diminish. Not to mention without proper tiering, burnout.

But you know? Excitement.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2017)

Drive to the scene, all nimbly pimbly, lights and sirens blazin'.
Put patient in truck.
Go to hospital.
Write report.

Repeat 14 more times in a 12 hour shift. Also known as AMR in Seattle. 

911. Yay.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 22, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Drive to the scene, all nimbly pimbly, lights and sirens blazin'.
> Put patient in truck.
> Go to hospital.
> Eventually Write report, most likely 2 hours after your shift ended
> ...



Fixed it  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (May 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Agreed. An "all 911" system sounds like a sure fire way for your critical thinking skills to--more often than not--diminish. Not to mention without proper tiering, burnout.


IDK about that.... I found IFTs destroyed my critical thinking skills, while at least in 911s, there was some need to use my brain.  The running joke was an trained monkey could run a 911 calls... when doing IFT, you could use an untrained monkey.  Maybe not all IFTs are the same, but I'll take a 911 truck over a non-emergency truck any day.

CCT, particularly unstable CCT is a much different environment.

And for the record, being a a paramedic, on a system where you need to run every call, including all the BLS ones, is a surefire way to cause your critical thinking skills to diminish.  Any skills that don't get used often will atrophy.


----------



## nyislesfan42 (Sep 12, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> Envision (who I might add is about to merge with AmSurg to become the Skynet of the healthcare industry).



That was the best line I've read in a while. thank you for that.

How does the dispatching work out there? I heard its kind of a cluster now and that they used to split the strip between MWA and AMR, but now everyone is running all over the place. 

Any suggestion of where the best place would be to take paramedic out there? Houston has several options for schools that have a paramedic program, does  Vegas have a bunch of options or is there one place that is suggested above others?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 12, 2017)

You heard right. And it's a dream compared to AMR Houston. 

They have a community college and NCTI. 

MWA/AMR just hired like 40 people. Wild.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 14, 2017)

I reckon 20 get onto shifts lol.


----------



## nyislesfan42 (Sep 14, 2017)

so it wouldnt be a good time to transfer? I woulnt transfer till Dec/Jan. would I be guaranteed to get enough hours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTMD (Sep 18, 2017)

Anyone know the starting pay for a medic in Vegas? I've heard from someone transferring that it was possibly 55k/year with like 1-2 years of experience. Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 18, 2017)

If you transfer from an AMR owned outfit to a full time paramedic position you will keep your pay rate unless it is lower than a "step 0" medic. Step 0 and step 1 is somewhere around $15 an hour.


----------



## nyislesfan42 (Sep 18, 2017)

what if you transfer as an AEMT @ $14/hr and go to medic school out there. would i end up taking a pay cut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTMD (Sep 18, 2017)

Do they allow you to negotiate higher rates?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 19, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> IDK about that.... I found IFTs destroyed my critical thinking skills, while at least in 911s, there was some need to use my brain.  The running joke was an trained monkey could run a 911 calls... when doing IFT, you could use an untrained monkey.  Maybe not all IFTs are the same, but I'll take a 911 truck over a non-emergency truck any day.
> 
> CCT, particularly unstable CCT is a much different environment.
> 
> And for the record, being a a paramedic, on a system where you need to run every call, including all the BLS ones, is a surefire way to cause your critical thinking skills to diminish.  Any skills that don't get used often will atrophy.


ALS IFTs can be a little different, especially when there isn't ready access to CCT. There are no ground programs in my area and the hospital is loathe to use a helicopter. So that leaves us (with better than average guidelines and education), as the one's to do all the transfers, acuity not withstanding.


----------



## Vegasmedic (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry to be late to the party here but I’ll defend Community. 

Community is the best of the three to work for in the valley. Our owners care about us and regularly engage with the employees to see how they can make it less like AMR. We run about 4-5 call a shift average compared to AMR/MW who run back to back calls with late calls regularly. 

We pay 17.17 to start for medic and everything over 8hrs is over time and everything that is not your regular shift is paid at overtime rate. 

During Football season they hold BBQs twice a week and throw work parties for every holiday. For EMS week last year we where given passes to the water park for our whole family, movie tickets for two different movies twice and dinner for our family on two different nights. I believe AMR offered there crews a BBQ that week. 

Unlike AMR/MW we can not be called back out on a call after returning to station after shift and are free to leave work early once our truck and equipment is turned in. 

No medic has ever been made to work as an advanced EMT here. If more time is needed your given more time to learn. We don’t hire very often because people don’t leave much unless they are going to fire. 

Speaking of fire we are praised regularly by Clark County for our response times which has led to use expanding in to other areas that haven’t been put out yet but will be know soon. 

Don’t be misled by what other have said Community is a great company that cares and is expanding and growing in the valley, MW on the other hand is losing part of North Las Vegas (which might be in some one else’s future). Let me know if I can tell you anything else. I don’t know if I can get PMs yet since I’m new on here.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 20, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> If you transfer from an AMR owned outfit to a full time paramedic position you will keep your pay rate unless it is lower than a "step 0" medic. Step 0 and step 1 is somewhere around $15 an hour.



So they don't pay for experience earned 'other' places?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 20, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> So they don't pay for experience earned 'other' places?


I am not entirely sure how it works here (part time mind you), but they do pay for experience. I made a bit (probably less than a buck) when I first started than the completely green folks. This was based on time as a Colorado certified EMT oddly enough. Went right down to the basement when I got a medic spot though.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 21, 2017)

I do not believe they pay for experience gained elsewhere. If they do, you'd be in the minority, and it wouldn't be anything spectacular. Probably less than $1


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 22, 2017)

Vegasmedic said:


> Sorry to be late to the party here but I’ll defend Community.
> 
> Community is the best of the three to work for in the valley. Our owners care about us and regularly engage with the employees to see how they can make it less like AMR. We run about 4-5 call a shift average compared to AMR/MW who run back to back calls with late calls regularly.
> 
> ...


I guess it's all about perspective. We're all one team. I'll give you that at AMR they generally treat you like disposable garbage based on the dozens of people I know in the Vegas Ops and my own stent on the AMR side. MedicWest has been good to me, so I can't complain too much. It's a great operation with good street level and operational management (at this time under current MWA leadership). The roaring feel of corporate AMR has yet to permeate completely into the MedicWest Ops.

As to getting a slice of North Las Vegas 911 contract, that's simply not true. I'll believe that when I see it. Regardless of your disdain for AMR being a former employee, Ander, you know that Community does not run the same 911 volume as AMR/MWA. Community is still currently mainly an IFT outfit with contractual agreements with Dignity Health in town. They also hold a good number of event contracts given the acquisition of a certain someone who's tenure expired at MWA. None of that is intended as a dig or a knock on Community, EMS is EMS is EMS. Just don't hard speculate on untruths on a public forum just because you think the rumor mill on contracts is factual.

They're all fine to work for, I'm sure. None of the private companies are meant to be career outfits anyways. Vegas is a great place to get some experience, and get burned out if you want to.


----------



## SapperEMS (Mar 12, 2018)

I heard that AMR and Medicwest in Vegas are non union? So my question is are both companies there “termination-happy”? 
Hense the reason for a high turnover rate? Or people just get burnt-out quickly? I’m in a unionized AMR division now so I was just wondering how management is at both places?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2018)

So did Community pick up that NLV contract after all? I was in Vegas for a few days for a family event and got curious late last year. 

I left MWA in the beginning of 2008, so my info is a decade old, but I remember that the special events manager was a total fop who loudly objected to 11 days notice and I think he stayed a long time at MWA. Brian Rodgers, on the other hand, shook my hand and thanked me for enlisting and wasn't a fop. Brian went to Community, so if I had to choose, I'd choose the one that wasn't Calabrese lol.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey Sorry to bump this old thread. AMR Vegas is hiring for paramedics with decent Bonus right now. Has anyone worked there in the past couple years that can provide updated information?


----------



## MercySoup (Sep 24, 2020)

Are you still looking for Vegas info?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 24, 2020)

MercySoup said:


> Are you still looking for Vegas info?


Yes! Thanks


----------



## MercySoup (Sep 24, 2020)

I've been with AMR and Medicwest on and off since 1997. What do you want to know?


----------

